# Beach front in Florida



## snapopp (Jul 3, 2021)

Any last minute deals out there ?

Sent from my TECNO LC7 using Tapatalk


----------



## jules54 (Jul 3, 2021)

Club Wyndham Sea Gardens
Pompano Beach/Ft. Lauderdale

7/18-7/23
5 nites
might be able to add more nites to beginning or end of reservation. More money of course.
1 bedroom 

575.00

Text Me 
402-432-6706
Julie


----------



## jules54 (Jul 3, 2021)

Also not Beachfront but Club Wyndham Palm Aire, Pompano Beach different dates.

Also Club Wyndham Royal Vista Pompano Beach on Beach. August dates I hv 3 nite min.


----------



## snapopp (Jul 4, 2021)

I'll discuss with my wife but we 'd have preferred a date earlier than that in July.

Sent from my TECNO LC7 using Tapatalk


----------



## silentg (Jul 4, 2021)

jules54 said:


> Also not Beachfront but Club Wyndham Palm Aire, Pompano Beach different dates.
> 
> Also Club Wyndham Royal Vista Pompano Beach on Beach. August dates I hv 3 nite min.


How much for 3 nights in August?


----------



## snapopp (Jul 5, 2021)

Is it safe to send money via PayPal family and friends to someone with zero post on TUG, he send me a message via PM.

Sent from my TECNO LC7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fried_shrimp (Jul 5, 2021)

snapopp said:


> Is it safe to send money via PayPal family and friends to someone with zero post on TUG, he send me a message via PM.
> 
> Sent from my TECNO LC7 using Tapatalk



Not only no, but hell no!!!!!!!!


----------



## csxjohn (Jul 6, 2021)

snapopp said:


> Is it safe to send money via PayPal family and friends to someone with zero post on TUG, he send me a message via PM.
> 
> Sent from my TECNO LC7 using Tapatalk


There is a discussion going on in these forums  right now about this, it was featured in the last news letter sent out.


----------



## Et-Nl (Jul 6, 2021)

I just wonder if a scammer or fraudster would go as far as sharing ID and other personal info. Well I understand the panic but that’s okay. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csxjohn (Jul 6, 2021)

Et-Nl said:


> I just wonder if a scammer or fraudster would go as far as sharing ID and other personal info. Well I understand the panic but that’s okay.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Take the precautions you  feel you need to.  I do most renting on FB where people can get to know you a little better and I pay and collect through PayPal Friends and Family.  If someone would rather I invoice them, they pay the extra paypal fees unless I have a large margin in my rental price.


----------



## Et-Nl (Jul 6, 2021)

Thanks buddy. I am only trying to clear my name cos these scammers has made every new user seem like a scammer. I explained the reasons why I could only do friends and family and still have my name email and ID card. Just so he could tell the difference between a scam and a real user. But it’s all good anyway.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RX8 (Jul 19, 2021)

snapopp said:


> Is it safe to send money via PayPal family and friends to someone with zero post on TUG, he send me a message via PM.






Et-Nl said:


> I explained the reasons why I could only do friends and family and still have my name email and ID card..Just so he could tell the difference between a scam and a real user.



I am curious, what valid reasons would there be for someone to insist that a buyer they don’t know only pay via PayPal friends and family?  I can think of many reasons why a buyer _*shouldn’t*_ do it with being scammed at the top of the list.

Added:  Providing an email address and ID card are not reassurances. Email addresses are free and are simply discarded when done with it. Fake ID cards are easily obtainable (search McLovin).


----------



## csxjohn (Jul 20, 2021)

RX8 said:


> I am curious, what valid reasons would there be for someone to insist that a buyer they don’t know only pay via PayPal friends and family?  I can think of many reasons why a buyer _*shouldn’t*_ do it with being scammed at the top of the list.
> 
> Added:  Providing an email address and ID card are not reassurances. Email addresses are free and are simply discarded when done with it. Fake ID cards are easily obtainable (search McLovin).


I never insist on it but I do ask for it.  If the buyer isn't comfortable with it I can invoice them through the regular PayPal but add the transaction fee to the rental because most of the time my rentals only cover what I paid.  I have also asked for personal checks when there is enough time if the renter doesn't have or know how to get a paypal account


----------

